# Super - Binding Beneficiary or Reversionary Pension



## Bill M (29 November 2013)

Which way would you go?

We are a couple only dependent on each other. When taking out a super pension it is asked if you want a Binding Beneficiary or a Reversionary Pension.

I understand that with a Binding Nomination your dependent can get a lump sum whereas with the Reversionary Pension the Pension continues to your spouse tax free. With the Reversionary Pension you can not change the beneficiary unless you cash out the pension and start a new one with new beneficiary but apparently Centrelink looks at you more favourably with the assets test.

So what did you choose and why?


----------

